# Drop away rest for field archery



## grichards (Dec 7, 2008)

I just started shooting field archery this spring. Most people I shoot with use blade rests. How many folks use dror away rests.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not many....if you like a drop away then use it.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I shoot with a lot of folks that shoot with drop-a-ways. If that's what you like and have confidence in then shoot away. They do have a lot of moving parts that are subject to fail at the most inopportune time, but that's the only risk....you have to decide if it's worth it or not. I even know of a couple guys that shoot QAD rests and routinely shoot in the 50's on field rounds.

It's all personal preference.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

My son shot a Trophy Taker drop away yesterday on his Conquest 3 at a field shoot. He has shot spots and field with it. He liked it very well, but wanted to try a steel spring rest. I put 1 of my Bodoodle Timber Rattlers on it today. The Trophy Taker is for sale in the classifieds.:wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am shooting with a Ripcord drop away right now.

Never had any problems. It was a snap to install and set-up.

Drop away rests will do the job just fine. Hell, I saw this guy today pounding out amazing groups at 50 yards using a whisker bisket style rest! 

I think that there's probably more to be gained in the release, sight, and scope hardware than in the release. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Perfect example of WHY a lot of guys refuse to shoot a drop away of any kind for target......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=906880


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I agree with Hornet, if you like a drop away then :rock: it. BUT, no moving parts...no problems. IMO


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> I agree with Hornet, if you like a drop away then :rock: it. BUT, no moving parts...no problems. IMO


I have no issue using one for hunting.....BUT I won't use one for target of any kind.

Heck I am in the process of looking for a good rest for hunting that isn't a drop away.....I have had similar issues in the past (rest not raising up all of a sudden).....and I have used a Tuner for hunting.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have no issue using one for hunting.....BUT I won't use one for target of any kind.
> 
> Heck I am in the process of looking for a good rest for hunting that isn't a drop away.....I have had similar issues in the past (rest not raising up all of a sudden).....*and I have used a Tuner for hunting*.


So have I, just put on a wide blade and let it eat!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> So have I, just put on a wide blade and let it eat!


Yep....and if you can draw back an arrow with 10 secs left on the clock and drill an X with 100 people or more staring at you.....a deer has no chance


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have used a TT drop away since they came out. I have NEVER had one fail. Some of the newer ones with lots of moving parts do scare me. As far as failures I have seen more with the spring rests than I have had with the TT

That said I am in the proccess of getting a TT ST to try, WHY?? Because every one else is using SS rests I have tried them before and always go back to my TT but this is the first TT ST I have tried.

If you like drops, then go for it. I guarantee that ONE failure of any kind with ANY rest at the most inopportune time will make you wonder if it is the right one though

One thing I don't understand is people saying they use a SS for its dependability for target and use a drop for hunting. Personally I would rather drop a 10 at Vegas than wound a deer?????

John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why will I use a TT for hunting (that's only one I will use). Because it is a well made rest...they are quiter then a blade, and I don't have to worry about vane clearance at all. Do I trust them 100%....no. 

But I know that with that rest more then likely the only thing that's going to move or go wrong has to do with the cord. I NOW mark it just incase since I did have it move on the way to and from stand.....probably got hooked on something. 

I shoot a hunting bow enough to get it dialed in and at animals...that's about it. If I shoot say 20,000 arrows in a year maybe 1-2000 of them are made with a hunting setup and that is pushing it big time. 

But like I said....I am also looking for a rest that will fit my needs for hunting that isn't a dropaway.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree the TT is the simplest, most trouble free drop away out there also. That is a good idea to mark the cord because that IS the only thing that can go wrong. 

For me I am trying to find a release that is as durable and trouble free as the TT. I am having troubles with my carters. They either have travel in them or they have the tendency to misfire because they are too light. A miss fire may have cost me a state title, 4X lead going into the last day, fired a zero=no chanceukey:

I love the way the fits me too feels in my hand but I have no confidence in it any more and that has made me tentative on my shot.

Mine was older, thought that was the problem, bought a new one and same thing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wasn't happy when I drew back on a deer a couple years ago and my ACC was sitting on the shelf. :doh: even more so when it was one of the only days I got to hunt that year 

But the rest is the best dropaway out IMO

As for the Carter....I haven't had that problem really with the ones I have had....but I did have one that didn't like to go off because of a burr. But not all of them will feel the same....I have had 3 or 4 Target 3s and all of them felt different. :noidea:

Have you tried a SX2 or Shootoff? I had one that I played with last year....they can be set as hot as you want them and are VERY crisp and smooth. I haven't shot a trigger that feels that crisp and smooth ever....I am just a hinge man at heart


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll second the SX2 mines set at 2.75#'s and it's always the same poundage when I check it. I'll give the Limb Driver by Vaportrail a shout. Never had any problems with mine.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

just get the PRO TUNER and do it right the first time........hell Hornet's tuner is older than he is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I thought the LD was the most accurate rest made until indoors this year. I would get misses that I know it wasn't me . then I put on a SS rest big difference . Now I know it's me when I miss .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> just get the PRO TUNER and do it right the first time........hell Hornet's tuner is older than he is!!!!!!!!!!!!


Almost....it's half your age anyway :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> just get the PRO TUNER and do it right the first time........hell Hornet's tuner is older than he is!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have tried that one, didn't like it at all. It was a borrowed one that needed a new spring though. I had one arrow that would jump off when drawing. Had a heck of a timedrawing the fatties on it. Found myself concentrating on how I drew the bow instead of my shot proccess.

The other big problem I had was, being used to the Drop arrow cradle, once in a while I would forget to put the arrow on the rest before I drew:embara:
Arrow draws back real nice, no bounce at all when place between the rest and riser:zip: Wasn't real accurate though. I gave up on it. 

I now have a TT SS on the way and I am going to give it a try with my field set up and see how that goes.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Jon Shea said:


> I'll second the SX2 mines set at 2.75#'s and it's always the same poundage when I check it. I'll give the Limb Driver by Vaportrail a shout. Never had any problems with mine.


I tried one when they first came out (previous model) and they had some issues with them. I had to send mine back, I hear they have the bugs worked out and have heard a lot of good things about them. Maybe will try one.
I just like the way my Fits Me Too feels in my hand.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> I have tried that one, didn't like it at all. It was a borrowed one that needed a new spring though. I had one arrow that would jump off when drawing. Had a heck of a timedrawing the fatties on it. Found myself concentrating on how I drew the bow instead of my shot proccess.
> 
> The other big problem I had was, being used to the Drop arrow cradle, once in a while I would forget to put the arrow on the rest before I drew:embara:
> Arrow draws back real nice, no bounce at all when place between the rest and riser:zip: Wasn't real accurate though. I gave up on it.
> ...


All of those "Tuner Problems" are user issues....not actual rest issues :wink:

If you have success with a Spring Steel....you could have the same with a Pro Tuner...the key ingredient is the blade and the angle of that blade nothing else. So if the Tuner isn't accurate neither is the SS :wink:

But I think there are a ton of shooters with Silver Bowls and big cardboard checks that would disagree with you about it not being accurate....like the back to back NFAA AMFS SOY and outdoor champ....the Mens Pro SOY from the past two years and the back to back outdoor champ.....not to mention all the other shoots they have won or finished in the top with....like Vegas and World events. 

Just like with a dropaway you have to set it up correctly....and the blade needs to be good. You wouldn't borrow bent Navigators and then say they don't shoot as good as GT Pros :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Didn't say the REST wasn't accurate! That is why I keep giving them a shot. I know most people use them for target and for a reason. For ME the setup was soooo much easier with the drop and I never had ANY issues that people are afraid of with them.

I just installed a SS this AM and I'm going to give if a fair go. I also know the issues I was having were USER issues BUT if some thing works and you are comfortable with it, it is hard to change.

The smaller field arrows should be easier to draw and set up which will get me used to the drop


----------

